# Hello Mantid Forum



## swoosh (Jun 1, 2007)

Hello guys,

I am a newbie in this kind of pet.  

I hope I learn a lot while staying here.  

The following mantis caught my eye:

Malaysian Orchid Mantis

African Occellated Mantis

Malaysian Dead Leaf Mantis

Ghost Mantis

They are so beautiful.

Wish to see more species of mantis.

I will start with 1 week reading in this forum then after that I will post questions.  

Thanks a lot guys.

btw Im from the Philippines


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome  You will learn lots here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome, and u got an eye full.


----------



## Rick (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey...I think you are a first from the Philippines!

Do you ever find many native mantids in your country?


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome!


----------

